# displaying Korean on Firefox and IE



## el seven

Hello, I am looking for an answer for why my Firefox or Explorer dislpays nothing but question marks for KOREAN. 

I posted in here because I did not see a Korean forum, thanks.

I have an email from a member in Seoul and cannot seem to translate on the web anywhere without it coming in as loads of ?????'s.


----------



## samanthalee

There are 2 websites you may want to look at.
A Quick & Dirty Guide to Installing & Using East Asian Languages Under Microsoft Windows gives you the detailed screenshots for installing CJK support in Windows 2000, Windows XP and Windows Vista.

View And Type Hangul gives you guidance that is specific to Korean.


----------



## Polak2008

You must installl East Asian support, probalby Chinese and Japanese charcters are not showing too...


----------

